# Vorgehensweise



## java.schüler (31. Aug 2017)

Hallo!
Ich würde gern wissen wie ihr so vorgeht, wenn ihr dabei seid ein "größeres"(Beginner Level) Programm zu schreiben.
Man soll ja versuchen die Gesamtheit des Problems in viele kleinere Problem aufzuspalten, diese dann wiederum aufzuspalten, bis man schließlich soweit ist, diese so einfach wie möglich zu lösen.
Wie geht ihr also dabei vor? Beginnt ihr mit der main Methode und versucht das Problem mehr oder weniger abstrakt zu formulieren, z.B. mit Methoden die noch nicht implementiert habt(enter, print usw.)?
Tu mir da noch ein bisserl schwer. Freu mich auf eure Tipps.
Lg


----------



## lordofdonuts (1. Sep 2017)

Hallo java.schüler,

wenn ich ein "größeres" Programm vor habe, mache nicht nicht als erstes die IDE auf und spiel in der main-Methode herum, sondern nehme Bleistift und Papier.

Was soll das Programm können?
Lassen sich die einzelnen Funktionen modularisieren?
Werden Abläufe öfters verwendet und können diese ausgelagert werden?
Meistens reicht das schon und ich habe eine gewisse Struktur im Kopf, manchmal bilde ich das aber noch zumindest mit Klassendiagrammen ab. Bei komplexeren Prozessen mach ich ein Flowchart.
Es gibt *immer *mindestens einen Punkt, den man nicht bedacht hat und der fällt durch so eine Vorgehensweise eher auf. Nach Möglichkeit sollte eine zweite Person auch nochmal drüber schauen. Der Lerneffekt ist so am größten.


----------

